# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλούβα με βορεινό προσανατολισμό , κάνει για γαρδέλι ;

## stefos

σκεφτομαι να προχωρησω σε  αγορα καρδερινας. Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι ο μονος χωρος που εχω ειναι ενα ντεξιον με φατσα στον βορρα και σε μπαλκονι!!! Θεωρητικα ξερω δεν κανει,  δεν εχω ομως αλλο μερος. Ποια η γνωμη σας ?? τι κανω μιας και το ποσο για εκτροφης καρδερινα δεν ειναι διολου ευκαταφρονητο!!!

παρακαλω πολυ απαντηστε οσοι περισσοτεροι μπορειτε για να οδηγηθω σε καλυτερα και ασφαλεστερα συμπερασματα. Ευχαριστω εκ΄των προτερων!

----------


## xasimo

Και εγω Στεφανε δεν εχω αλλη επιλογη και τα εχω βορινα εκει που ειναι η αυλη μου. Οι καρδερινες χωρις να ειμαι και σιγουρη ισως να εχουν πιο μεγαλη αντοχη στο κρυο απο τα καναρινια. Ο καρδεριναδες θα ξερουν καλυτερα..
Παντως εγω μεχρι να φτιαξω  μια κατασκευη που εχω στο μυαλο μου για προστασια απο κρυο και αρπαχτικα, τα εχω σκεπασμενα με μια κουβερτα τα καναρινια και νομιζω την παλευουν...
Παντως εκτος απο τον μουσαμα που βαζουν οι περισσοτεροι και το ναυλον με φουσκαλες εμενα μου εδωσε και μια αλλη ιδεα ο πεθερος μου....χαρτοκουτες...! Σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι και πολυ ωραιο αισθητικα (οχι απαραιτητα βεβαια αν μπουν με προσοχη) αλλα αν το καλοσκεφτεις ειναι πολυ καλη μονωση οι χαρτοκουτες....μπορει να το επιχειρησω κι εγω.
Καλη αρχη ευχομαι !

----------


## kostas karderines

Στεφάνε οι καρδερίνες αντέχουν το κρύο αλλά με τον κρύο αέρα έχουν θέμα!εάν δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή εγώ παλιά έπαιρνα(θα γελασετε) την μεμβράνη που τυλίγουν τα φαγητά και τύλιγα με αυτη τα κλουβιά!αφήνα από πάνω κάποιο κενό για να παίρνουν αέρα ,έκανα και σχισμή στο σημειο τις τροφής και ήμουν κομπλε για τον χειμωνα

----------


## stefos

Δυστυχώς Κατερίνα , θεωρητικά στον βόρια οι καρδερίνες δεν κάνει, το έχω διαβασει αλλά έχω παρευρεθεί και σε σεμιναριο για καρδερίνα!!  Τα καναρια τα έχω χρονια εκεί και δεν έχουν κανένα θέμα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλο χώρο. Θα περιμένω τοποθέτηση καρδεριναδων!!!!!
Σ ευχαριστώ

----------


## stefos

> Στεφάνε οι καρδερίνες αντέχουν το κρύο αλλά με τον κρύο αέρα έχουν θέμα!εάν δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή εγώ παλιά έπαιρνα(θα γελασετε) την μεμβράνη που τυλίγουν τα φαγητά και τύλιγα με αυτη τα κλουβιά!αφήνα από πάνω κάποιο κενό για να παίρνουν αέρα ,έκανα και σχισμή στο σημειο τις τροφής και ήμουν κομπλε για τον χειμωνα


Κώστα στα πουλιά βάζω διπλό νάυλον και στα πολλά κρύα μαζί με το νάυλον βάζω και κουβέρτα (λύση που πρότεινε ο αντισυμβατικος και την υιοθετησα!!!) , έτσι τα διατηρω και ζεστά , σχετικά. Απο οτι καταλαβαινω μιλας για ρευματα αερα  οτι επηρεαζει τις καρδερινες ή η εισπνοή του κρύου αέρα?
Ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## kostas karderines

Στεφάνε ρεύματα παγωμενου αέρα,εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα!με το νάυλον για μένα είσαι υπερκαλυμμένος!αφού τα προφυλάξεις από τον αέρα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα από το κρύο,εξάλλου ο μεγάλος εχθρός τις καρδερινας είναι ή υγρασία και ή απότομη αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας!

----------


## stefos

> Στεφάνε ρεύματα παγωμενου αέρα,εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα!με το νάυλον για μένα είσαι υπερκαλυμμένος!αφού τα προφυλάξεις από τον αέρα δεν έχεις πρόβλημα από το κρύο,εξάλλου ο μεγάλος εχθρός τις καρδερινας είναι ή υγρασία και ή απότομη αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας!


Συγνώμη θα σε κούρασο  λίγο........ Με το θέμα υγρασία τι κανεις πως το αντιμετωπιζεις????? Τους βροχερους φθινοπωρινους μηνες κάνεις προληπτική θεραπεία με κάτι  ή  καλη διατροφή με αντικοκιδιακες τροφές π.χ ρίγανης θυμάρι κ.λ.π. φτανει για να ανταπεξελθουν???
 Βοηθάτε  λίγο,   λέω να ασχοληθω αλλά θέλω ΣΩΣΤΑ!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αν προστατεψεις τα πουλια απο τον αερα δεν εχεις θεμα. μονο απο τον παγωμενο αερα εχεις προβλημα και αυτο γιατι οταν φυσαει, το κρυο πολαπλασιαζεται επι δυο, τρεις, η και τεσσερες φορες.
τροπους εχουμε πει πολλους. προσπαθεις να μην κοψεις την φωτεινότητα, και να μην εγκλωβιζει υγρασια.

για την υγρασια αυτο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να αλαζεις τροφη καθε μερα η και δυο φορες την ημερα. το καθαρισμα να ειναι ποιο σχολαστικο. καλη διατροφη με αυγοτροφη με βοτανα, τσαι απο βοτανα και τελευταια λυση φαρμακα για κοκκιδια.

----------


## kostas karderines

Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο Κώστας!πέρα από αυτά σε εξωτερικό χώρο δεν μπορείς να κανεις πολλά πράγματα!εγώ έχω και κάποια φάρμακα στο σπίτι όταν υπάρξει πραγματική ανάγκη γιατί ξέρεις όταν θα τα χρειαστείς θα τύχει και θα είναι μέρα που θα είναι όλα κλειστά!!! :trash: αλλά επαναλαμβάνω,μόνο σε πραγματική ανάγκη!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

μην αγορασεις τετοια εποχη γαρδελι. εκτος και αν ειναι απο εξωτερικη εκτροφη και απο περιοχη παρομοια με την δικη σου.

----------


## stefos

> μην αγορασεις τετοια εποχη γαρδελι. εκτος και αν ειναι απο εξωτερικη εκτροφη και απο περιοχη παρομοια με την δικη σου.



Η περιοχη ειναι παρομοια και κοντα με την δικια μου!!  για την εποχη γιατι το λες κωστα , τι μπορει να προκυψει ??? Επισης δεν ξερω αν ειναι εξωτερικης ή εσωτερικης εκτροφης , αυτο καταλαβαινω γιατι το λες, το εχω σκεφτει και εγω , αν τα εχει μεσα τα πουλια αυτος ειναι ενα  θεμα..........!!

----------


## stefos

> Ακριβώς όπως τα λέει ο Κώστας!πέρα από αυτά σε εξωτερικό χώρο δεν μπορείς να κανεις πολλά πράγματα!εγώ έχω και κάποια φάρμακα στο σπίτι όταν υπάρξει πραγματική ανάγκη γιατί ξέρεις όταν θα τα χρειαστείς θα τύχει και θα είναι μέρα που θα είναι όλα κλειστά!!!αλλά επαναλαμβάνω,μόνο σε πραγματική ανάγκη!



Δηλαδη καποια στιγμη θα αναγκαστεις να  δωσεις φαρμακο πιστευεις ??? δεν γλυτωνεις ? Ξερεις αυτο το θεμα με τα φαρμακα με  <<αγριευει>> στην καρδερινα . Πιστευω οτι ειναι αυτο που φοβιζει τους περισσοτερους!!

----------


## kostas karderines

Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω σε αυτό,εγώ τα εχω αν και εφόσον χρειαστούν να μην ψάχνομαι!

----------


## kostaskirki

Όπως είπαν και οι δύο Κωστηδες πιο πάνω οι καρδερίνες δεν έχουν θέμα με το κρύο πάρα μόνο από τα κρύα ρεύματα αέρα! Με μία κάλυψη από νάιλον είσαι κομπλέ! Ξεχειμωνιαζω και εγώ καρδερίνες πάνω στον βορρά και με το νάιλον δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα! 
Εφόσον θα κάνεις εξωτερική εκτροφή εννοείται ότι θα παρεις πουλιά μεγαλωμενα εξωτερικά γιατί διαφορετικά σίγουρα θα έχεις μεγάλο πρόβλημα! 
Όσο για τα φάρμακα αχρείαστα να είναι αλλά στην εκτροφή της καρδερίνας και ειδικά εξωτερικά σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή θα τα χρειαστείς ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς! !
Από εκεί και πέρα με τα βότανα, πρόπολη κλπ σίγουρα βοηθάνε πάρα πάρα πολύ στην πρόληψη και στις αντοχές των πουλιών!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Η περιοχη ειναι παρομοια και κοντα με την δικια μου!! για την εποχη γιατι το λες κωστα , τι μπορει να προκυψει ??? Επισης δεν ξερω αν ειναι εξωτερικης ή εσωτερικης εκτροφης , αυτο καταλαβαινω γιατι το λες, το εχω σκεφτει και εγω , αν τα εχει μεσα τα πουλια αυτος ειναι ενα θεμα..........!!


για τον λογο που καταλαβες το λεω. αν παρεις ενα γαρδελι η οποιοδηποτε πουλι απο εσωτερικη εκτροφη η απο εξωτερικη αλλα καλα προφυλαγμενη εκτροφη και το βαλεις στο βορινο μπαλκονι εχεις 99% πιθανοτητες να το χασεις. μερια το κρυο, μερια το στρες αλλαγης χωρου, παπαλα.

αν δεν γνωριζεις καλα τον εκτροφεα, μην αγορασεις. περιμενε μετα την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο, που τα παιδια απο το φορουμ θα βγαλουν πουλακια, να παρεις σωστους γεννητορες.

αν παλι δεν κρατιεσαι και θες να παρεις τωρα, να πας να δεις τον χωρο που τα εχει, και τι ρολο βαραει. κανει εκτροφη? η πλαστοπροσωπια?  :winky:

----------


## stefos

> για τον λογο που καταλαβες το λεω. αν παρεις ενα γαρδελι η οποιοδηποτε πουλι απο εσωτερικη εκτροφη η απο εξωτερικη αλλα καλα προφυλαγμενη εκτροφη και το βαλεις στο βορινο μπαλκονι εχεις 99% πιθανοτητες να το χασεις. μερια το κρυο, μερια το στρες αλλαγης χωρου, παπαλα.
> 
> αν δεν γνωριζεις καλα τον εκτροφεα, μην αγορασεις. περιμενε μετα την αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο, που τα παιδια απο το φορουμ θα βγαλουν πουλακια, να παρεις σωστους γεννητορες.
> 
> αν παλι δεν κρατιεσαι και θες να παρεις τωρα, να πας να δεις τον χωρο που τα εχει, και τι ρολο βαραει. κανει εκτροφη? η πλαστοπροσωπια?




στον χωρο ετσι και αλλιως θα παω , διαφορετικα δεν γινεται. Για πλαστοπρωσοπια , σε αυτο τι μπορω να κανω ......αν αυτος δεν ειναι <<αυτος>> .

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ρωτα με π.μ. τα παιδια που ασχολουντε με γαρδελια, αν τον ξερουν αυτον τον εκτροφεα. ειναι απο αυτο φορουμ? εχει παρουσιαση εκτροφη εδω μεσα η σε αλλο φρουμ? γενικα ψαξε λιγο πριν αγορασεις...

σε τελευταια κινηση παρε καποιον που ξερει απο γαρδελια μαζι σου, οταν ειναι να πας να δεις τι παιζει.

----------


## stefos

> ρωτα με π.μ. τα παιδια που ασχολουντε με γαρδελια, αν τον ξερουν αυτον τον εκτροφεα. ειναι απο αυτο φορουμ? εχει παρουσιαση εκτροφη εδω μεσα η σε αλλο φρουμ? γενικα ψαξε λιγο πριν αγορασεις...
> 
> σε τελευταια κινηση παρε καποιον που ξερει απο γαρδελια μαζι σου, οταν ειναι να πας να δεις τι παιζει.



οχι δεν εχει σχεση με το φορουμ κωστα, ετσι νομιζω τουλαχιστον . Καλη ιδεα να παρω ενα παιδι που ξερει μαζι μου!! δυστηχως ομως δεν εχω. Εναν που ξερω οτι γνωριζει απο το φορουμ φιλαρακι καλο!! δυστηχως δεν εχει καθολου χρονο , το ξερω απο πρωτο χερι

----------


## jk21

τα ρευματα κρυου αερα ειναι απαγορευτικα , η χαμηλη θερμοκρασια οχι ,ειδικα αν το πουλι εχει γεννηθει και ζει εξω 

το ναυλον προστατευει απο τα ρευματα  ,εγκλωβιζει ομως την υγρασια 

δεν πιστεψα ποτε και δεν πιστευω ακομα ,οτι η υγρασια αυτη καθαυτη , σε καθαρο κλουβι με καθαρο υποστρωμα ειναι αυτη που αυξανει τα κοκκιδια στις καρδερινες τους φθινοπωρινους μηνες .Αν δεν μιλαμε για πιασμενα πουλια ,που ειναι λογικο το στρες να τους εχει δημιουργησει προβληματα σε μια περιοδο που ακολουθει της πτεροριας με την οποια καταπονηση εχουν τοτε και αν δεν μιλαμε για βρωμικες εκτροφες ,τα κοκκιδια σε ηρεμα πουλια ,σε καθαρο περιβαλλον πιθανοτατα αυξανονται οταν το πουλι νοιωθει να χαλα ο καιρος απο ενστικτο ή απο αλλαγη της βαρομετρικης πιεσης ,ακομα και μια και δυο μερες πριν και σπευδουν να φανε λιπαρους (κατα προτιμηση ) σπορους για να αποθηκευσουν ενεργεια που θα τα κρατησει ζωντανα (αν ηταν στη φυση και δεν βρισκανε μετα τροφη ) οσο εχει κακοκαιρια και ισως ολο το χειμωνα .Αν τσακωθουν με αλλα πουλια για τη διεκδικηση της (υπαρχει μονο μια ταιστρα ) ή δεν υπαρχει υπερεπαρκεια μιγματος και μεινουν διαθεσιμοι μονο οι αμυλουχοι σποροι ,τα πουλια τουμπαρουν .Η ζεστη , το almora plus και οποιο αντιστοιχο και τελος τα φαρμακα θα τα κρατησουν στη ζωη (αν τουμπαρουν ) .Αν δεν εχουν τουμπαρει και δινουμε κοκκιδιοστατικα ,απλα τα εθιζουμε σε αυτα ...

Για αυτο και ο Κωστας δεν ειδε προβλημα με το ναυλον και αν δεν το τσιμπουν τα πουλια ,ειναι μια χαρα 


Στεφο  να εχεις οσα φαρμακα χρειαζονται (οχι αχρηστα ενα σωρο ) για τη δυσκολη στιγμη , που ναι αν δεν αποτελεσεις την εξαιρεση θα ερθει

Δεν θα δωσεις κανενα χωρις προβλημα υπαρκτο .Ριγανη ,προπολη ,αλοη ,θυμαρι και αλλα βοηθουν στην προληψη απο βακτηρια και μυκητες 100 % και εν μερει σε κοκκιδια . Αν ομως υπαρχει προβλημα μπορει να τα δινεις μαζι με φαρμακα ,αλλα οχι μονα τους .Θελει φαρμακα αλλα με σωστη επιλογη και χρηση .Θα την αποκτησεις την εμπειρια χρησης σταδιακα αλλα η παρεα θα ειναι παντα εδω συνολικα κοντα σε ολους ο ενας για τον αλλο


* H υγρασια αν κανει καπου κακο,ειναι στο να κανει ευαισθητο το πουλι σε κρυωμα και να βοηθησει ενα βρωμικο υποστρωμα να γινει χωρος εκκολαψης των ωοκυστων .Αν το υποστρωμα και τα σκευη ειναι οκ ,δεν δημιουργει προβλημα

----------


## gpapjohn

μια παρατήρηση, φέτος για 1η φορά έβγαλα τα καναρίνια στο μπαλκόνι, πουλιά που έχουν γεννηθεί σε εσωτερικό χώρο,

τα κλουβιά είναι προστατευμένα από ρεύματα αέρα, αλλά είναι εκτεθειμένα σε αρκετά χαμηλές θερμοκρασίές (πολύ κοντά στο 0), μέχρι στιγμής τα πουλιά είναι "τούμπανο!", και διαβιούν καλύτερα απ ότι στο δωμάτιο που τα είχα, (με λάμπες, υγραντήρες κι όλα τα σχετικά), να προσθέσω επίσης ότι τα χτυπάει ο πρωινός ήλιος, όποτε εμφανίζεται!

*μένω στα Γιάννενα, όποιος ξέρει από το κλίμα της περιοχής καταλαβαίνει.

----------


## stefos

> μια παρατήρηση, φέτος για 1η φορά έβγαλα τα καναρίνια στο μπαλκόνι, πουλιά που έχουν γεννηθεί σε εσωτερικό χώρο,
> 
> τα κλουβιά είναι προστατευμένα από ρεύματα αέρα, αλλά είναι εκτεθειμένα σε αρκετά χαμηλές θερμοκρασίές (πολύ κοντά στο 0), μέχρι στιγμής τα πουλιά είναι "τούμπανο!", και διαβιούν καλύτερα απ ότι στο δωμάτιο που τα είχα, (με λάμπες, υγραντήρες κι όλα τα σχετικά), να προσθέσω επίσης ότι τα χτυπάει ο πρωινός ήλιος, όποτε εμφανίζεται!
> 
> *μένω στα Γιάννενα, όποιος ξέρει από το κλίμα της περιοχής καταλαβαίνει.




σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα ! το ιδιο προβληματισμο ειχα και εγω για το εξω , μεχρι που μελος εδω επεμενε να τα βγαλω εξω !! να ναι παντα καλα για την συμβουλη του!! Απο τοτε ομως που τα εβγαλα εξω (τριτος χρονος τωρα) τα πουλια ειναι πολυ καλυτερα . Απο τις καλυτερες συμβουλες που μου εχουν δωσει!!  Αααα και σημειωτεον το ατομο αυτο ασχολειται κατα βαση με γαρδελια , οχι ονομα δεν θα πω...............

----------


## stefos

τελος παντων εγω οταν με το καλο ερθει (αργα ή γρηγορα) οτι θα ερθει θα ερθει!! ....... θα την βγαλω μπαλκονι και ο Θεος βοηθος!!! Ευχαριστω ολους για τα σχολια και τις τοποθετησεις σας.

----------


## gpapjohn

Φίλε Στέφανε, δεν έχω στην εκτροφή μου καρδερίνες, γνωρίζω όμως ότι το συγκεκριμένο είδος είναι ιδιαίτερα απαιτητικό και ιδιότροπο, 

είναι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμά σου να έχεις ότι πουλιά επιθυμείς, αλλά οφείλω να πω ότι δεν συμφωνώ με τη φράση "...και ο Θεος βοηθος"  :wink:

----------


## tasos-mo

Υγιές πουλί με σωστή διατροφή και γενικά σωστή διαβίωση(καθαριότητες κτλ) αν δεν είναι σε μέρος πού πιάνει αέρας,δεν έχει πρόβλημα.. Συμφωνώ σε ολα με τους προλαλήσαντες.. Μην λέω πάλι τα ίδια.
Δεν ειναι εποχή για να πάρεις πουλιά(ειδικά καρδερίνες)..οτι πουλάκι παίρνουμε μέχρι Οκτωβρίο, άντε το "αργότερο" Νοέμβριο..για να κάνει την καραντίνα του για ένα μήνα σε όμοιο περιβάλλον με αυτο οου έχεις την εκτροφη σου..και εφόσον εχει συνηθίσει τις συνθήκες του καινούργιου χώρου αλλα και παραμένει υγιές..να μπει στον χώρο με τα υπόλοιπα και να ξεκινήσει προετοιμασία για αναπαραγωγή ή απλή εκτροφή...
Άρα.. κανε υπομονή γιατί κατα 80% τέτοια περίοδο αν πάρεις καρδερίνα θα έχεις θεματακια..και δεν εννοώ οτι θα φταίει απαραίτητα  ο άνθρωπος που θα στην δώσει, οι συνθήκες δεν ευνοούν..
Καλή υπομονή πάντως εφόσον αποφάσισες να ασχοληθείς με τις καρδερίνες..θα ακους πολλά..θα διαβάζεις περισσότερα και στο τέλος θα φιλτράρεις και θα πράττεις αυτό που εσύ θεωρείς σωστό και καλύτερο για τα πουλάκια σου. 
Πάντα φιλικά..

----------


## ninos

Εγώ θα προβληματιζομουν εάν στο σημείο που θα βάλεις το κλουβί το χτυπά καθόλου ο ήλιος. Ο χειμερινός ήλιος κάνει παρά πολύ καλό στην καρδερίνα και εξαλείφει και την υγρασία.

Ιδανική θέση είναι αυτή που τα χτυπά απευθείας ο πρωινός ήλιος για κάποιες ώρες.

----------


## jk21

> Ιδανική θέση είναι αυτή που τα χτυπά απευθείας ο πρωινός ήλιος για κάποιες ώρες.


Συνηθως ανατολικη  ...

----------

